# How do you secure your dog whilst travelling?



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have just ordered a new Carthago and although it will be a while before it arrives we are sat at home wondering what will go where.
In our present MH we secured the dogs leads to brackets under the side settees, the leads were slotted through the air gap under the seats and the dogs were clipped to them whilst wearing travelling harnesses. When parked up they lived in the garage with the doors open and small picket gates to stop them escaping.

We will still have a garage for them to sleep in, but are struggling to think what to do with them whilst on the move. I know that a lot of people do not bother, but the thought of 2 German Shepherds being propelled past us in case of an emergency stop is a nightmare.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We plug our 2 into the passenger seatbelts. One end clips on collar/ harness, other end plugs into the seatbelt. We never carry passengers so the seatbelts are redundant.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

in the wardrobe with this handy gadget:grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine stands in the side settee behind me with her tongue in my ear. 
Not sure if there is any furniture that will stand the G-forces of a braking that's strong enough to send a GSD hurtling through the air!
Maybe you ought think about drilling holes in the floor and shackling them to the chassis.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In a harness, attached to a seat belt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As above

In a harness clipped to a seat belt

Never secure a dog via a collar they need the protection of the harness to spread the force should an impact occur

Aldra


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I still have not found a thanks button, so thanks for all the replies.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Our 2 are in a crate under table while travelling.....both asleep with their legs in the air!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

taz said:


> Our 2 are in a crate under table while travelling.....both asleep with their legs in the air!


That sounds just like my Missus! :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is no Thankyou button

There is a like at the bottom of each post

It PROB performs the same function

At least you can acknowledge the posters

And they know it

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner

I will not comment on that!!!!!!!!!!!

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Taz

Is that crate secured??

A flying crate:frown2:

Aldra


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Aldra
We have a bar type table directly behind passenger seat and the crate goes under there, with no space above it, and another travel seat behind it. So no not anchored but it cant move either.
Wouldn't put us or our dogs at risk
Sally


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

My Jolie(10 yrs old labrador bitch largish not fat) travels on the dinette seat which backs onto my driving seat and she is happy there, she only gets off when she needs a comfort break ,

I feel she is safe on there, as I drive very smoothly and defensively at all times, and never go over 100kph ever and mostly at 80kph which equates to 50mph 

I thought long and hard about where to put her for her safety and comfort and that seat is ideal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Daffydowndilly

It makes no difference 

The speed the smooth driving

Accidents happen because the other **** isn't 

She needs to be secured by a harness and clip to the seatbelt

Just as you need to be secured by your seatbelt

Aldra


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Bailey dog is well behaved in the van. He travels unsecured under the table behind passenger seat.

That's his bed so knows the command "ON YOUR BED!" and he quite happily lies down and goes to sleep.

I was thinking about a cage but in all honesty, if Bailey dog flew forward so would lots of other things. He would stop behind the passenger seat which is inches away.

I'm happy having Bailey dog behind me on his bed. The worst he can do is hit the passenger chair and he's free to escape if it all goes boobs up and we can't get out for whatever reason.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I understand that

But have you thought about what he will do

Escaped and loose on a busy motorway ??

I still maintain all dogs should wear a suitable harness

Clipped preferabally into a seatbelt or failing that another securing device

For their safety, passengers safety

And God forbid other road users

Aldra


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

aldra said:


> I understand that
> 
> But have you thought about what he will do
> 
> ...


I understand your thoughts. However, Bailey cannot release himself from a seat belt or cage. a human can. I will give Bailey every opportunity to escape and that means he will travel safely but without restraint should he need to exit the vehicle.

I appreciate if you cannot control your dog then yout may need to contain it.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Our van only has two seat belts for us, so Ted went to scrap yard and got a seatbelt fastener off a transit van which is bolted to the floor by the passenger seat and Zak is strapped into a harness and clipped into the third seat belt clip. 

A woman who breeds and show dogs (Gordon Setters) told me last week it is illegal now to carry a dog in a vehicle if it is not in a cage or strapped in


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I tied our two to the tow bar leaving Calais and when we arrived at Barcelona I discovered that the ungrateful buggers had run off.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

david-david said:


> I understand your thoughts. However, Bailey cannot release himself from a seat belt or cage. a human can. I will give Bailey every opportunity to escape and that means he will travel safely but without restraint should he need to exit the vehicle.
> 
> I appreciate if you cannot control your dog then yout may need to contain it.


How will you control your dog in the aftermath of an accident??

Shadow is not fastened to control him, he is fastened to minimise injury to himself and others in the event of an accident

He has freedom to lie ,sit or stand and move close to us

Can reach his water to drink

Mostly he just sleeps

And we stop frequently to let him mooch around outside
Restraining a dog in transit is a security issue
And I think is required by law

Aldra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Our dogs lie in baskets on the floor under the bench seats and sometimes, if they need to stretch their legs, on top of the seats. On the basis that the dogs wouldn't be able to release themselves in an emergency the event of an accident, I'm happy not to have them tethered.


----------

